# What does your Username mean?



## Esuni (Sep 2, 2017)

Way back I wanted to use a name which was already taken(in use) so I turned in use around to form Esuni. Very creative X)
Later it stuck with me as I usually felt used and taken for granted, now it's just a name which I've used for a very long time.


----------



## Jaclyn (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is my name.

I'm super creative. ;P


----------



## Buoyant (Oct 7, 2010)

Buoyant. Floats above a turbulent sea while bumping against flotsam and jetsam. Hard to keep down.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

nab , my initials 

nablur (enabler) , my purpose.


----------



## chemistress (Oct 7, 2017)

Chemistress is a combination of chemistry and stress.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

8jaaroud said:


> Mine is simply 8 year old in Dutch.
> 
> Yeah, old me wasn't that creative.


You mean young you?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not a great owl. Just a fluffy, pudgy one. That purrs.


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

Literally means to draw or describe roughly. Derived from Latin word _Umbra _that means shadow, I think. I think it sounds pretty and is a dated word but also describes my mental work and my attempt to connect to people.


----------



## 8jaaroud (Sep 21, 2017)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> You mean young you?


fuck


----------



## Canis latrans (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the scientific name of the coyote.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

It is a rather uncommon female Japanese name. It is also the name of one of my favorite songs.


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

My name is Hank, I like history, philoshopy, am not really religious but I find the history of and the bible interesting especially how it is related to history and anthropology.


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

Reila said:


> It is a rather uncommon female Japanese name. It is also the name of one of my favorite songs.


That is actually a very good song.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

It’s the title of an album by my favourite soloist IU!


----------



## Granitwelle (May 16, 2017)

Mine literally means 'granite' and 'wave' in German. I live next to the Danube, which explains the wave part. Granite has been mined in my region for centuries and is also used in traditional architecture here, so it has become a symbol for the region per se. 

My username thus should convey a sense of place and rooting.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

its basically the name of a gun :laughing:


----------



## The Pikabot (Nov 19, 2017)

Pikas, as shown by my avatar, are super cute and fuzzy small mammals that like cold mountainous habitats. I remember going to the Rocky Mountains in Colorado once and being mesmerized by how adorable these things were, especially when they squeaked or had flowers hanging from their mouths...

I saw there were bots on this site (what I saw was probably one of the Cafebots), so I just combined Pikas and bots together.


----------



## The Pikabot (Nov 19, 2017)

double post oops


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I think I've shared about this on a couple different threads by now, but why not share here too?

Firstly, it just sounds pretty together, I think. And the image of snowflakes gently falling being a graceful dance I like a lot too. I enjoy seeing many things through a musical lens.

And in more detail, the snowflake part refers to my personality in some ways as an INFJ and just me, for instance: fragile, gentle, and delicate yet made of something very strong (ice), complex form, sometimes a little icy and distant but really just seeking a warm hand to land on or a pretty tree to decorate, a very aesthetic aspect of winter that's "concerned" with detail, etc.. The minuet part is largely there because I love classical music so much, and it also fits in being a graceful dance.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*Urania* = 9th Greco-Roman muse, muse of Astronomy [favorite science].

*Isis* = the mother goddess of many names/titles/things and a trickster goddess [how she used Ra's name to become a goddess]. 

My two favorite goddesses in the mythology phase of my youth. Together, they've been my username on many mmorpg's and other gaming sites for almost two decades.


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

I am clueless.


----------



## WhatFilledTheVoid (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine is personal circumstance related. 
After some hard years and the end of a traumatic relationship. 
I felt an emptiness for a long time. 
I dont feel like the person i used to be. 
I feel like the person that filled the empty shell that was left. Filled the void. 
What filled the void. Thats me  
Also, i filled the emptiness with music and art. 
So it kinda means both to me. 
But as time goes on it tends to feel more about the art/music.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

I'm on a journey to discover what it means to be me, what it it means to be human.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

chemistress said:


> Chemistress is a combination of chemistry and stress.


You mean you're not the mistress of chemistry???


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

"Judson" is a family name and "Joist" is a reference to an inside joke that goes back to when I was in middle school in the early '90s. "Joist" was also my first gamer handle when I first started LAN gaming in high school back in 1997.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Say it out loud.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

mi poppi was born Vincent Robert ------
so's I called him vinniebob the Sicilian red neck
'cause he lives in the country


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

What do you think?


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

easter said:


> You mean you're not the mistress of chemistry???


I see you were tricked by the same thing as I was lol (click) :tongues:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Whatever ya want it to mean :wink:


----------



## Kamacrab (Apr 17, 2017)

Mines easy. its part of my name and part of my old clan tags


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

its enough raisins to make 1 kg


----------



## Gyara (Dec 26, 2017)

Ok, so you know the pokemon Gyarados, the one that evolves from Magikarp, which is absolutely useless and pathethic?
And you know the spanish word "dos" that means two and happens to be a part of Gyarados's name?
Well, you cut off the dos of the Gyarados (since I'm not second or a clone, and I don't like the number two) et voilá, you have Gyara.
Ta-dah!


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

These frozen cells have been blessed


----------



## oxesgurl (Dec 23, 2017)

Mine is sexo girl (because I studied sexology) but with inverted letters, so ''oxes'' and gurl instead of girl. I made it for one site where all usernames I wanted to get were taken, and I kept it because it's unique.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

oxesgurl said:


> Mine is sexo girl (because I studied sexology)


It's playing on my mind
It's dancing on my soul​It's taken so much time​_So why don't you just let me go_
... I'd really like to try
Oh, I'd really love to knooow
I swear I won't tease you
Won't tell you no _lies_
I don't need no bible
Just look in my eyes​I've waited so long baby [SUB]now that we're friends[/SUB]
Every woman's got her patience
_And here's where mine ends_​I WANT YOUR [SUB]SEX[/SUB]
I WANT YOUR [SUB]LOVE[/SUB]​It's natural
It's chemical (let's do it)
It's logical
Habitual (can we do it?)
It's sensual
But most of all
*Sex is something that we should do*
Sex is something for me and you
_Sex is natural, sex is good_
Not everybody does it, but everybody shooouuuld
Sex is natural, sex is fun
Sex is best when it's 
... *ONE ON ONE*

I'm not your father
I'm not your brother
Talk to your sister
I am a loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer... C-C-C-C-C-COME ON


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

The meaning behind my username is simply too advanced for the average forum poster to understand.

It's an evolution of a slightly cringier username from my younger days. And I enjoy alliteration.


----------



## Zhiqua (Jan 8, 2018)

Nothing.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Zhiqua said:


> Nothing.


Random sounds that popped into your head?

How do you pronounce it?
Zee-qwa? Zih-ku-ah? Zghjdshdkf?


----------



## Zhiqua (Jan 8, 2018)

Falling Foxes said:


> Random sounds that popped into your head?
> 
> How do you pronounce it?
> Zee-qwa? Zih-ku-ah? Zghjdshdkf?


You were right the first time! Zee-qwa


----------



## Unnecessary (Jan 9, 2018)

Finding out I am an INFP, realising I am unnecessary and a liability to this world, I probably won't achieve or have anything to offer that makes people want you. Most of what I do is flawed or has a questionnable logic that makes people uncomfortable whenever they see me doing a simple thing so impractically.. It makes sense to you, but an idiot with half a brain would tell you the better way of doing what you just did, and you're just so... Awkward and people would rather you didn't

Physically and mental inferiority rules my name and that was pretty much confirmed when I took the MBTI, and round about 7 years of weight training realising I have hit my physical peak, which still feels like annorexic/weak/disgraceful to have to be visible to other people


----------



## Felix Black (Dec 27, 2017)

Felix means happy in latin and Happy is what I try to be ! 
It's also the name of the cartoon cat and he's black so Felix Black! Simple as that


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Look at my name and think about it.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Nothing in particular. It doesn't matter what I choose, I will always want to change it. Maybe that's what it means: _fickle_.


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

My name is Julia and I'm from Germany. The dimunitive forms in German often end with -chen or -lein and I got called Julchen a lot by my relatives when I was young.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

nothing


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I am very small and like bright colours.:crazy:


----------



## Herondale (Jan 7, 2017)

Lol mine is just a last name from a character in a book I liked at the time I made this account


----------



## totodaj (Jul 30, 2016)

mine's supposed to be totodile from pokemon. but i wrote it phonetically in my language. lol 5 year old me was so funny. it stuck with me. people just call me tot. funny.


----------



## MyaTheTiger (Jan 22, 2018)

Mya is juat bacause my real name is Mia. And the Tiger is because when I wad like 10 I was on a birthday and painted my face in a tiger pattern and went out with my friends so proud because I am a tiger, so my friends kinda mess around with me about that. Stupid... But true hahaah


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

nothing

meaning is meaningless


----------

